

Gary Vaynerchuk Keynote at Big Omaha - mrduncan
http://vaynermedia.com/gary-vaynerchuk-keynote-at-big-omaha.html

======
sant0sk1
Being an Omaha-native, I attended this event and it was excellent from start
to finish. Many creative people, entrepreneurs, and developers in attendance.

Gary's keynote is definitely worth your free time. I might just watch it again
the next time I'm bored.

~~~
latortuga
Cool to see other Nebraskans on HN!

------
dpifke
<http://twitter.com/garyvee/status/1854968425>

~~~
wallflower
<http://bit.ly/info/Zs1Ca>

RT view of traffic to HN via his tweet and descendants (RT) therof

And I think these metrics are the reason why Bit.ly is a good potential
acquisition for Twitter

------
ojbyrne
I've occasionally bitched and moaned about Gary V as an entrepreneur -
basically inheriting a family business makes it a heck of a lot easier - but
he's a pretty good speaker. And that's a large part of it.

~~~
pkaler
I'm gonna assume that you are not an immigrant that has worked in a family
business. Because you don't inherit the family business.

I worked in the plywood plant where my dad worked when I turned 16 and I
worked in all of his side businesses. My uncle that owns an electrical
business put my cousins to work when they were 13. My uncle that owns a chain
of retail stores put my cousins to work starting at that age, too.

You don't inherit a family business if you grew up in an immigrant family. And
it's definitely not easy. It's hard work from the day you are born.

~~~
vaksel
its much easier to build a $4 mil/yr business into a $40 mil/yr business, than
it is you build one from 0 to $4mil.

Those people that inherit their parents business, may have worked their ass
off since they were young, but they start off ahead off the curve, simply due
to the ground work laid down by their parents.

~~~
pkaler
And he was a stockboy at the business when it was being built from $0 to $X
million.

How is that any different than Paul Graham taking support calls at ViaWeb or
Joel Spolsky putting up blinds at Fog Creek? In a family business, everyone
does what it takes to make it successful. They are not inheriting the
business. It is their business even if they are not listed as co-founders in
the legal papers.

~~~
vaksel
Because Paul Graham and Joel Spolsky were actually the ones running the
business while they did those extra things like take support calls/put up
blinds.

------
petercooper
He got clapped for saying that his family is the most important thing to him
as if that's remarkable nowadays. A sign of the times!

------
rjett
I found the first half of this talk to be a little crass and not very
substantive. The second half contained a few interesting answers in the q & a.
Gary brings so much energy though that this is a decent keynote if you're
looking to be motivated.

------
rachaelosborn
I said this shortly after on Twitter, but I was not at all satisfied with the
answer I got from him when I asked if WineLibrary TV had turned into sales for
Wine Library. I don't buy that he doesn't give a fuck at all.

I do believe that he's building a global brand, but he's only tangentially
helping Wine Library. More than that, he's building the Gary Vaynerchuk brand,
which is admirable, but does me no good when I'm trying to show people who
don't "get" the internet that you can actually help the sales of a brick-and-
mortar business by becoming a big name on the web.

I like Gary, but he did dodge my question.

Rachael Osborn

------
wyclif
Can I just say that I loathe the trend of speakers wearing headset mics? And
since I don't like headset mics, it's plausible to conclude that I also don't
like it when they _walk around constantly_ while talking, thinking that they
are creating visual interest.

------
jjsnyc
Awesome awesome! Gary gave our entrepreneurial / tech community just what we
needed to hear in what many think was one of his most passionate and
motivating talks.

------
Allecra
By the way it's GaryVee, not Gary V and it's not necessarily just inheriting
the family business that counts, it's what you do with it after it is in your
hands and GaryVee is Awesome, phenominal and brilliant!!! He's doing it his
way.. YES!!!!! You are going all the way to the top and you deserve it!!!!

